# Camping in Lincoln/Warren VT area?



## chuyler1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for campgrounds in the central VT area.  I would like to do a weekend trip with friends and hike Mt Ellen and Mt Abraham.  I have been searching online and found a few places within 45 minutes of that area but I was hoping to find something a little closer.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 16, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for campgrounds in the central VT area.  I would like to do a weekend trip with friends and hike Mt Ellen and Mt Abraham.  I have been searching online and found a few places within 45 minutes of that area but I was hoping to find something a little closer.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.



There is a very good thread over at SkiMRV.com about camping near the MRV
http://forums.skimrv.com/viewtopic.php?t=293

The closest would be the Duxbury Country Store Campground about 20 mins to the Bush but to be honest, don't think it would be my first choice unless you really liked minature golf and horseshoes.


----------



## nelsapbm (Aug 16, 2006)

Try Little River State Park in Waterbury...half hour away or so I would guess.

http://www.vtstateparks.com/htm/littleriver.cfm


----------



## knuckledragger (Aug 16, 2006)

There are 2 national forest primative camp sites in linclon. The first is off the Downingsville rd before the road to the Battele trail head. The other is at the Emily proctor coley glen trail head in south linclon, this one I have visited and it is by the new haven river. there is a privy. I have not been to the other. There is also camping close by at Moosalamo and Branbury state park. contact Middlebury Ranger station for Moosealamo info. also Little river State park is faiely central and close by the interstate. also if you have an rv there is a campground in Bristol it used to be called Elephant mountin but he name has changed and my short term memory sucks. In VT on national forest land follow lnt guide lines like 200 ft off the trail you can camp anywhere. Vt state forest land camping is generaly restricted to under 2500 ft unless otherwise stated .


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 16, 2006)

*A bit more south than you may like*

But Gifford Woods State Park in Killington is awesome. 

Happy Trails,
Sabrina


----------



## chuyler1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a fast response.  I am going to look into all of your suggestions.  This is for a bachelor party weekend for myself and my friend (we're both getting married this fall) and we thought it would be a good opportunity to get the guys together for an outing.  I'm sure some will be upset that there isn't any T&A involved if you know what I mean...but that's not my style.  

I would prefer a place with running water if that helps.  I found a place in Rochester that might work.  Has anyone heard of this one?
http://www.mountaintrailscamping.com/geninfo.html
No mini-golf there.


----------



## Bumpsis (Aug 17, 2006)

*Bachelor Party?*

So let me see if I got this straight. You're looking for a campground so you can have bachelor party over there?

So even if you do not involve "exotic dancers", this sounds like fairly loud affair. I'm sure that other campers will really appreciate that.

I maybe misjudging your intentions here and jumping to conclusions, but it is precisely the prospect of loud partiers in campgrounds that fills me with dread everytime the idea of camping comes around.

I love camping  but over the years I've been subjected to my share of  other people's campground parties to really detest it. It really is a very unpleasant situation when I'm trying to get some rest in my tent while a bunch of yahoos hoot and holler into the night.

Perhaps I should warn the proprietors of Mountain Trails that a loud party tsunami is rolling their way.


----------



## chuyler1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Again, that's not my style, nor is it the style of most of the people going on this trip....which is why we are not going to a strip club or a casino.  I'd rather use the time with my friends to enjoy the outdoors, and that's what we plan to do.


----------



## Bumpsis (Aug 17, 2006)

Great! You'll definitely enjoy staying at Mountain Trails Camground. It's my favorite place to car-camp.
The tent sites are in an area separate from the RVs/trailers -mostly, there are two sites that have an electrical hookup.
Ask for site # 14. It's big enough for two sizable tents and it's completely separate from  others.

What makes the place really charming is the total lack of all the stuff you typically see at other commercial campgrounds. In a word, all you have is an open meadow and tent sites tucked away in the wooded edges.

Best of all, no lights, so you can marvel at the magnificence of the universe above you.
I was just there for the Perseid meteor shower. That turned out to be bust due to full moon and some cloud cover, but it was still really nice to slow down the flow of time.

Oh, do stop in at the Rochester Cafe for breakfast. They really serve great food over there and it's just a short drive from the campground. The drive up to Lincoln gap is also reasonable, about 20 miles.

Enjoy!


----------

